# We Lost Mike James



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i was really hoping Mike James would come to houston... but aparently we didn't do enough and now his ended up alongside KG and the t-wolves..
t-wolves have got a great player.. good luck mike james 

what are you guys thoughts.

LINK :- http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41437/20060711/james_ready_to_team_with_garnett/


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought if he didn't come here he'd go tot DAL? Why Minnny? That's weird iMO they are further away from a title than we are? It must've been about money? I guess being home w/ his family didn't mean too much after all...  

Well our Optimistic off season is offically over now. Theres nobody who will come here whose worth a damn. the only guys we can get are overpriced over the hill vets that jeff feels "safe" with. Translation look for more Rick Brunson's Nick Van Exel or Troy Hudson's, all garbage now.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Split MLE between Elson and Fred Jones.

Trade for Jared Jeffries and Antonio Daniels using any combination of TE, JHo, Luther Head and future picks.

PG: Rafer Alston | Bobby Sura | John Lucas III
SG: Antonio Daniels | Fred Jones | Luther Head or Pat Carroll
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak | Keith Bogans
PF: Shane Battier | Jared Jeffries | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Francisco Elson | Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

JMES HOME said:


> i was really hoping Mike James would come to houston... but aparently we didn't do enough and now his ended up alongside KG and the t-wolves..
> t-wolves have got a great player.. good luck mike james
> 
> what are you guys thoughts.
> ...



TOTALLY UNEXPECTED :nonono: WOW


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow I was really hoping he'd come here back to Houston, i just hope we can get someone as good as MIke James or even better


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He sold himself out for the cash...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I've lost all respect for Mr. James.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

minnesota isnt in texas  so much for family first


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

CbobbyB said:


> I've lost all respect for Mr. James.


lmao. You've lost respect for a guy because he doesn't want to play for your favorite basketball team? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> "End of game. I'm done," he said. "I want to get back to just me, get all the nonsense out of the way. This ain't fun. I'm not for sale. I've been telling people that from the beginning all I want to be is a basketball player. I'm still not appreciated. I'm still young at this game. I still have a lot to prove. The thing I have to prove is you can win a championship with Mike James.
> 
> "Carroll Dawson (the Rockets' general manager) said to me a story about how bad he wanted to get me. When I left Detroit (in 2004), he really wanted me, really wanted me. This trade fell through, that trade fell through, then he finally got me (from the Bucks in exchange for Reece Gaines and a second-round pick). The only question I had was, 'Then why did you trade me?'
> 
> "I wasn't a bad kid. I'm a family man, first one in the gym, last to leave. That was the question I had. They can trade me. Whenever they're ready to get rid of me, they can get rid of me. You're in a rhythm, the kids are in school, and they say, 'Go somewhere else. Pack up and go,' with no repercussions to it. Another school, another place to live, another way to live. You have to go shopping because you were in a hot place and traded to Antarctica."


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4040066.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4040066.html


damn, seems as if he loves the city, but still has it out for the rockets managment


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Minny would be the last place I would expect James to go.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> He sold himself out for the cash...


That's the dumbes thing I've read all day. All 3 teams had the same cash to offer, obviously James was a little bitter about being shipped out of Houston only half a season after he got there.



> Trade for Jared Jeffries and Antonio Daniels using any combination of TE, JHo, Luther Head and future picks.


Funny how everyone was against dealing Head and picks for James, but for Jared 'No Offense' Jeffries and Daniels, no problem.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> That's the dumbes thing I've read all day. All 3 teams had the same cash to offer, obviously James was a little bitter about being shipped out of Houston only half a season after he got there.


It was that trade kickback thingie...I have never heard of it until now!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

socco said:


> lmao. You've lost respect for a guy because he doesn't want to play for your favorite basketball team? You've got to be kidding.


There is a lot more to the story then most non houston fans know


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> That's the dumbes thing I've read all day. All 3 teams had the same cash to offer, obviously James was a little bitter about being shipped out of Houston only half a season after he got there.


again...

There is a lot more to the story then most non houston fans know


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, please tell! I'll grab some popcorn.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> again...
> 
> There is a lot more to the story then most non houston fans know


So what was it then? All teams had the same money to offer. Houston shafted James before, Houston reportedly was offering only 3 years instead of 4.

Drop some knowledge DreamShake. The uninformed need to know.

Ohm and just so you know, living in China means I have no choice but to be a Houston fan. Because watching the NBA means watching the Rockets. I probably watch as many Rockets games as Raptors games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> So what was it then? All teams had the same money to offer. Houston shafted James before, Houston reportedly was offering only 3 years instead of 4.
> 
> Drop some knowledge DreamShake. The uninformed need to know.
> 
> Ohm and just so you know, living in China means I have no choice but to be a Houston fan. Because watching the NBA means watching the Rockets. I probably watch as many Rockets games as Raptors games.


He kept feeding the Houston media/players/fans this and that about how he wants to play in houston again. How much he loved it here, his family and wife live here and his kids go to school here. He wanted to "be home" and was hurt when the Rockets management pulled the trigger on the Toronto trade. He wanted a reasonable contract, and would have taken the houston one had he not wanted more money.

All last season, he was talking about how "he wants to get paid" "My contract this" "My contract that" He goes around telling the city of Houston he wants to come back and finish his career there, and wants to go to a team with a winning combination because i loved his role here. He fit in with the offense. Mind you this, are all thing he said himself. Then bails on his own words because he got more money? Thats fine, its his choice. But he did just go back on everything he said about the city here. And thats my point. 

And being in china? Who cares, i live in Minnesota 3/4 of the year, does that make me a Timberwolves fan? Never...


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> He kept feeding the Houston media/players/fans this and that about how he wants to play in houston again. How much he loved it here, his family and wife live here and his kids go to school here. He wanted to "be home" and was hurt when the Rockets management pulled the trigger on the Toronto trade. He wanted a reasonable contract, and would have taken the houston one had he not wanted more money.
> 
> All last season, he was talking about how "he wants to get paid" "My contract this" "My contract that" He goes around telling the city of Houston he wants to come back and finish his career there, and wants to go to a team with a winning combination because i loved his role here. He fit in with the offense. Mind you this, are all thing he said himself. Then bails on his own words because he got more money? Thats fine, its his choice. But he did just go back on everything he said about the city here. And thats my point.
> 
> And being in china? Who cares, i live in Minnesota 3/4 of the year, does that make me a Timberwolves fan? Never...


All Houston had to do was give him 4 years instead of 3. Obviously he felt that management wasn't behind him, especially after what they did to him less than a year ago. You can be bitter and say he sold out for the cash and went back on his word all you want, but the fact is that Houston wouldn't make a commitment. If the years were the same, Mike would be in Houston. 

Can you really blame a guy for wanting a 4 year contract instead of 3? Would you take less money and years to play for Houston rather than Minnesota?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> All Houston had to do was give him 4 years instead of 3. Obviously he felt that management wasn't behind him, especially after what they did to him less than a year ago. You can be bitter and say he sold out for the cash and went back on his word all you want, but the fact is that Houston wouldn't make a commitment. If the years were the same, Mike would be in Houston.
> 
> *Can you really blame a guy for wanting a 4 year contract instead of 3? Would you take less money and years to play for Houston rather than Minnesota?*


In a heartbeat, Minnesota is going nowhere but down the toilet the next few years.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> In a heartbeat, Minnesota is going nowhere but down the toilet the next few years.


Well, unless there are some miraculous roster changes in the next few weeks in Houston to magically give the team some youth and a bench, then I wouldn't suspect that Houston has a great chance of getting past the second round.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm disappointed, but I was never comfortable with the idea of James starting at PG for us. It didn't work last time, and I doubt his playmaking skills have improved significantly since then. We could definitely use a scorer of that caliber, though.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow Mike James is a lying piece of ****.. i dont want him.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

socco said:


> lmao. You've lost respect for a guy because he doesn't want to play for your favorite basketball team? You've got to be kidding.


No, because he lied..straight up.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> No, because he lied..straight up.


How did he lie? He said he wanted to be in Houston. He didn't guarantee anything. If Houston gave him the same commitment that Minni did, he'd be a Rocket. But they weren't willing to do that, so he chose stability. The fact that he was even considering Houston after they tossed him aside for Rafer Alston less than a year ago shows how much he wanted to be in the city. 

Be angry with management for not showing him any sign of commitment. Being mad at James for wanting some stability after years of going from team to team is just stupid and immature.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok, well maybe he didnt lie..I just think his statements were misleading.
*however, im still mad at CD!!:curse:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

darn so far our only off-season acquisition is Shane Battier. Now im depressed.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> Ok, well maybe he didnt lie..I just think his statements were misleading.
> *however, im still mad at CD!!:curse:


Agreed, I'd be pretty upset with CD too. His tenure has been nothing short of poo-riffic.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> Be angry with management for not showing him any sign of commitment. Being mad at James for wanting some stability after years of going from team to team is just stupid and immature.


People are annoyed because James said he wasn't about the money. Management did show him some sign of commitment -- they offered a 31-year old player a three-year contract. It obviously (and understandably) wasn't enough.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> People are annoyed because James said he wasn't about the money. Management did show him some sign of commitment -- they offered a 31-year old player a three-year contract. It obviously (and understandably) wasn't enough.


James said he was 'tired of being treated like a cheap prostitute', which I take to mean he's tired of being used and then tossed aside. 

Minnesota's management showed more confidence in him by offering him an extra year and a trade kicker, something Houston could've done, but chose not to. Perhaps Mike felt their unwillingness to put in a trade kicker was a sign that they could easily toss him aside as they did not too long ago. The man wanted stability after years of moving from team to team, can you really blame him? The trade kicker clause and extra year equals more stability. IMO, Mike's decision was more about stability than money.

Just a side note: If you look at my posts on the Raptors board, you'll see that I'm not a Mike James backer by any stretch of the imagination, but I feel that the way a lot of Rockets fans are attacking his decision is unfair and uninformed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, I'm disappointed... but I'm sure we'll get someone else with this money.

Good luck in Minny MJ


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Our off-season has taken a turn for the worst. If we had managed to sign MJ. Together with Battier, I would have put this off-season as somewhat decent considering our current player and cap situation. Now im not sure if this off-season will make us better than 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> James said he was 'tired of being treated like a cheap prostitute', which I take to mean he's tired of being used and then tossed aside.


That's true, but he also said "it's not about the money" and "Houston is my first choice," then promptly went after the money. But players say these sorts of things all the time. 



> The man wanted stability after years of moving from team to team, can you really blame him? The trade kicker clause and extra year equals more stability. IMO, Mike's decision was more about stability than money.


Staying in a city for one extra year isn't much added stability. However, a guaranteed $6 million at age 35 is a lot of money.



> Just a side note: If you look at my posts on the Raptors board, you'll see that I'm not a Mike James backer by any stretch of the imagination, but I feel that the way a lot of Rockets fans are attacking his decision is unfair and uninformed.


I doubt anyone here really hates Mike James. It's just frustration, especially since he strongly suggested that he'd come to Houston. Many of us felt that he could have made us contenders. Now we're back to 50-wins-if-healthy status.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

As Hakeem said, a guaranteed extra $6million *is* putting your family first. What's strange is James' apparent bitterness he harbours for Rockets management because of being traded; it makes him appear as naive about NBA business as those people complaining about him choosing not to play here. These things happen; money talks 99% of the time regardless of what the player says, teams trade players if they think it'll make their own team better regardless of how settled the player is.

On a lighter note, it reminds me of a quote a poster had ages ago in their sig (probably MRC/Mr Predictable/ whatever he was back then) where Yao was worried about being traded after Moochie Norris had just been moved :laugh:.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

The off season's not done yet. Why is everyone talking like its over and our roster is still crap. We still have time and i dont see how fred jones ( not sure if he's a FA) is much of a downgrade from MJ especially if MJ would have played the SG position for us.


----------

